# New Visitor



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

Two weeks of not checking cams... over 450 pics.... 18 different bucks.... same 6-7 does i have been seeing for months... but a new guy showing up that gets my heart a pounding. He seems to be about a 4 year old and if i am not mistaken the 10 pointer i passed on a couple times last year.


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Nice deer. Lets hope he shows up in day light hours


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

live action


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Very nice! Gotta love split G2s!!!!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I hope he doesn't come under my stand it would be heart attack city and a long fall.


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

Big kid on the block hope the two of you get a chance to meet in person


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

If he showed up under my stand it work also be heart falure. Be a good thing I would have my safty strap on so I wouldn't hit the ground. Hoe you get a nice clean shot at him.....


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

heart failure for sure his I mean


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

heck of a buck and a heart pounder for sure. wouldnt be any second guessing weather or not to shoot that one. good luck on a chance with that big boy.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

True monster. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Just dont look at his rack when he comes in or else you may see black real quick lol! Monster for sure!


----------

